# General > AquaTalk >  Do Fish Blink Their Eyes?

## Aquanoob

It is a common belief that because Fish don't have eyelid, they can't close or blink their eyes. But somehow, I spotted with my own blinking eye that Cory and Pleco do blink their eye. It is not like only once that I see them blinking but quite often with my cory in the comm tank. Although I never keep pleco, I like to look at the L-number whenever I am in the LFS, and I saw them blinking too. So, my question is, do I need to do a eye-check or do some particular fishes like Cory and Pleco do blink their eyes? Hope that the cory and pleco keepers can help me out with this.

----------


## eviltrain

i think its the rolling of their eyes which makes you think that they are blinking.

----------


## wongce

if I am not mistaken,fish don't have eye lids...So can't blink..maybe is rolling of eyes as why eviltrain mentioned

----------


## Aquanoob

I think I can differentiate between blinking and rolling of eyes. I really did see cory and pleco blinking their eyes. I saw some other same sighting in other fish forum, will try to post their link soon.

----------


## felix_fx2

fish no eye lids how to blink? but they can "roll eyes" pretty fast.

Of course, 5 minute google search.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shark

not eyelids, but rather a membrane...

Reference from this site
http://www.funtrivia.com/askft/Question2957.html

BTW: See this video.

----------


## wongce

LOL...FELIX YOU DID IT AGAIN!!!

LOL really funny!!! LOL

Bro Aquanood...i checked my oto...confirm no blinking/rolling of eyes!!! haha

----------


## zonkkie

> BTW: See this video.


Nice video with annoying arcade music! But really shows everything.

----------


## felix_fx2

Disco eyes Cory.
Btw mudskippers "roll eyes" too. Saw on tv before. Nat geo fan here.  :Smile:

----------


## Skywalker

the fish in the video looks like it is rolling its eyes.... :X lolx

----------

